# Your kids peeing at public pools and waterparks



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Last summer we went to several different water parks and never notice the kids run to the restroom. When I asked my daughter she admitted she just did it in the pool. I wasn't sure what to say to her, she acted as if it where normal. Another day I was walking with my sons and the eldest excused himself for a moment as we passed the mens shower room. Naturally, a moment later my little boy announced he needed to pee. I walked him to the door hoping to catch his brother as he was walking toward the restrooms As I stepped into the doorway the shower room was visible and indeed my elder son was right there, back toward us. But, before I could utter a word I noticed he was peeing onto the floor of the showers! I stepped away quickly to gather my thoughts when a lifeguard walked past us into the shower house. I panicked, thinking my son is going to get caught and be in trouble. I tried to listen at the door and eventually stepped back into the doorway to see the lifeguard doing the same as my son. Where would you allow your kids to pee at pools?


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I obviously can't control what goes on in the locker room but DS is on swimteam and knows the 'rules of the pool'.

You go to the bathroom at the appropriate place and time. End of discussion. Anything else can get you kicked off the team.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

Lol--what a great question! I ripped my dd up and down for peeing on the middle of the floor in the private bath/shower at our local gym. Cuz that was nasty--we were all in there and I actually had to step over her pee at one point. We swim a few times a week and my kids often excuse themselves and don't pee in the pool. With that said, we'd all be fooling ourselves if we didn't believe the vast majority of kids are peeing wherever no one will notice (unless, of course, you are my dd).

And as I mentioned the peeing on the floor to my good friend who has 5 young girls and swims at the same gym, she just smirked and said, 'lower the bar"...which we often tell each other when we feel our parenting ideals are too high to meet


----------



## timmysmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamatoady*
> 
> Lol--what a great question. ...... we'd all be fooling ourselves if we didn't believe the vast majority of kids are peeing wherever no one will notice (unless, of course, you are my dd).
> 
> And as I mentioned the peeing on the floor to my good friend who has 5 young girls and swims at the same gym, she just smirked and said, 'lower the bar"...which we often tell each other when we feel our parenting ideals are too high to meet


Yeah, "lower the bar mom." Believe me, they aren't the only ones doing it.


----------



## jmarroq (Jul 2, 2008)

I never peed in pools when I was a kid. I suspect the neighborhood kids pee in pools, and I think it's weird that their parents never told them not to.

I understand sometimes little kids don't know they are peeing or maybe they are asked to hold it for too long and have an accident (poor kids!)...but older kids should know better.

Sadly, I have to think in some cases the parents just look the other way because they don't want to be inconvenienced having to dry off several kids every 10 minutes to go potty. Once the kid does it once, and realizes mom didn't care...guess what? They are going to keep doing it, even when they are older!

I told my kids NOT to pee in our pool or anyone else's and that public pools have that special dye that will bust you if you pee! I remember taking them to the bathroom while at a pool...often.


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamatoady*
> 
> Lol--what a great question! I ripped my dd up and down for peeing on the middle of the floor in the private bath/shower at our local gym. Cuz that was nasty--we were all in there and I actually had to step over her pee at one point. We swim a few times a week and my kids often excuse themselves and don't pee in the pool. With that said, we'd all be fooling ourselves if we didn't believe the vast majority of kids are peeing wherever no one will notice (unless, of course, you are my dd).
> 
> And as I mentioned the peeing on the floor to my good friend who has 5 young girls and swims at the same gym, she just smirked and said, 'lower the bar"...which we often tell each other when we feel our parenting ideals are too high to meet


I guess maybe my parenting ideals are often too high as well. I was quite shocked when I noticed my eldest son peeing there rather than walking to the toilets, I thought to myself "were did I go wrong with his upbringing that he'd even think of doing this." A minute later when I noticed the lifeguard doing so as well I gave it a second thought and realized this must not be as improper as I thought it was. With my youngest still insisting he needed to pee, I dropped my ideals and told him to just run in and go with his brother! I later this year I questioned my decision when I realized that at our apartment pool the boys were peeing in the showers instead of walking out to the port-a-potie outside the pool area. After allowing it once the boys seem to be comfortable with it now. Was that a mistake or does it matter?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmarroq*
> ......Sadly, I have to think in some cases the parents just look the other way because they don't want to be inconvenienced having to dry off several kids every 10 minutes to go potty. Once the kid does it once, and realizes mom didn't care...guess what? They are going to keep doing it, even when they are older! .................


----------



## timmysmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Relax mom, I work at a Y pool and I can tell you that it must be quite common for men to urinate in the showers as I've noticed a very strong smell of urine and often obvious spots on the walls or floor after closing. I've never heard of a man "reporting" someone for doing so, yet it's obvious they are. Our little guy often comes with me and swims while I'm working and with me being the lifeguard it's always been an issue when he had to go. I always looked for a guy I knew who could run him to the restroom for me. I was uncomfortable with thought of suggesting to him he could just run inside to the showers, but thought to myself, I wish I could. One day DH was with us at one of our local waterparks and was taking him in to pee. I pulled him aside and explained, "this is always a problem for me, talking him all the way around to the restrooms. DH suggested, "why don't you just step into the showers with him?" I commented, "I'm uncomfortable bringing it up with him, could you show him where he can go?" Ever since then it hasn't been an issue for us. I'm sure most of the other guys pee there and yes it's much easier for me too.


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Someone did this in the showers in my condo. There were big open areas below the floor the water drained through. They stank to high heaven and were impossible to clean. The maintenance people were not very happy.

So I think it very much depends on the design and if it can be easily cleaned properly.

I agree though it is super common at public pools. I just thought I should mention my experience above just in case!


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

timmysmom said:


> Relax mom, I work at a Y pool and I can tell you that it must be quite common for men to urinate in the showers as I've noticed a very strong smell of urine and often obvious spots on the walls or floor after closing. I've never heard of a man "reporting" someone for doing so, yet it's obvious they are. Our little guy often comes with me and swims while I'm working and with me being the lifeguard it's always been an issue when he had to go. I always looked for a guy I knew who could run him to the restroom for me. I was uncomfortable with thought of suggesting to him he could just run inside to the showers, but thought to myself, I wish I could. Finally, DH was with us one day and was taking him in to the mens locker room to pee. I pulled him aside and explained, "this is always a problem for me, talking him all the way out to the family restrooms, is there someplace close he could go?" My husband replied, "yeah, sure, the showers are right inside." I continued, "I'm uncomfortable bringing it up with him, could you show him where he can do it?" Ever since then it hasn't been an issue for us. I'm sure most of the other guys pee there and yes it's much easier for me too.


I guess I was just being a naive mom, I never mentioned what my boys were doing to my DH as he's seldom at a pool or waterpark with us. Last night DH joined us down at our apartment pool and after a bit walked into the mens dressing and shower cabana. Curious, I followed him in as no one else was around and found him peeing against the wall! He noticed me and went on with what he was doing, making casual conversation as if this was normal. I commented to him, "you know, there's a portable toilet outside," he gave me this condescending look and replied, "that's nice honey, but this works just fine." I warned him that he was setting a bad example for the boys, to which he commented, "look around honey, no guy has used the porta-potty." I looked about the small room and he was right, obviously a dozen had used the floor or walls as a urinal, so I came to the conclusion I was just being a naive mom.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

When I was 12, I refused to get into the pool at my grandparents' retirement community because of an inane rule that they had: Everyone 16 and under had to get out of the pool every 15 minutes to use the bathroom.

I marked the bathroom-only pool option but, um, I think teens _probably_ have better bladder control than the elderly. :lol


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

This thread comes up over and over again. I don't know why.

THE TOILET is the place to urinate. Unless camping, and then a "latrine pit" is the proper place: a small pit dug, filled with excrement, and then buried. 

This issue is so basic and so essential that I can't understand why we are still confused about this?

It seems to be mostly about men? And how they can't urinate as civilized people? 

WOMEN WAKE UP. Shooting, splashing, random, public urine is a serious health concern. It kills plants, causes infections, damages paint and plaster, creates pollution on streets and in parks. WHY ARE WE STILL TALKING ABOUT THIS. 

WOMEN, why are you accepting that "HONEY, MEN JUST SHOOT PEE WHEREVER THEY PLEASE."

WE LIVE HERE TOO.


----------



## timmysmom (Feb 4, 2014)

pumabearclan said:


> This thread comes up over and over again. I don't know why.
> 
> THE TOILET is the place to urinate. Unless camping, and then a "latrine pit" is the proper place: a small pit dug, filled with excrement, and then buried.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't see a problem with it, it's just pee. We have 2 big dogs which pee in our yard several times a day along with the raccoons, rabbits, ect. and our yard doesn't stink. Urine is sterile, so I don't see any physical harm in it, only the question of etiquette. If I hadn't been aware that boys (men) pee in the showers, I suppose I might have had the same question, "will anyone complain, will they get in trouble?" I was merely assuring her that unlike someone like you, men aren't going to care. There's no possible way I can police my sons behavior everywhere, especially in a mens room, so he's likely to follow his friends example regardless of what I think. This being the case, why are moms expected to drop everything and take boys to a toilet every time, when eventually they're going to learn to pee in other places anyway.


----------



## profe (Aug 19, 2015)

timmysmom said:


> I honestly don't see a problem with it, it's just pee. We have 2 big dogs which pee in our yard several times a day along with the raccoons, rabbits, ect. and our yard doesn't stink. Urine is sterile, so I don't see any physical harm in it, only the question of etiquette. If I hadn't been aware that boys (men) pee in the showers, I suppose I might have had the same question, "will anyone complain, will they get in trouble?" I was merely assuring her that unlike someone like you, men aren't going to care. There's no possible way I can police my sons behavior everywhere, especially in a mens room, so he's likely to follow his friends example regardless of what I think. This being the case, why are moms expected to drop everything and take boys to a toilet every time, when eventually they're going to learn to pee in other places anyway.


Or they can be taught to respect others and pee where it is meant to go. Is it really that difficult? I manage to get my pee in a toilet every time, are penises really that hard to operate?


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

Urine is only sterile as its being passed. It doesn't remain so indefinitely.

Many people think that the caustic odor you encounter at a public pool is the chlorine. Not quite accurate. Chlorine is essentially odorless. The odor results when chlorine mixes with urine or perspiration. When you allow your children to pee in the pool the urine mixes with the chlorine and it becomes an irritant. It also stinks. 

I learned this when we all noticed that the town pool smelled disgusting whenever the day camp visited for an afternoon. People started developing rashes, skin and eye irritations. The counsellors allowed the kids to stay in the water and didn't insist that they rinse off or use the toilet before swimming. 

The bottom line is that you're polluting the water when you pee in a public pool.


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

PS I don't care at all when people pee outside on the earth. Peeing on a wall or on pavement is a different story.


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Claudia Chapman said:


> Urine is only sterile as its being passed. It doesn't remain so indefinitely.
> 
> Many people think that the caustic odor you encounter at a public pool is the chlorine. Not quite accurate. Chlorine is essentially odorless. The odor results when chlorine mixes with urine or perspiration. When you allow your children to pee in the pool the urine mixes with the chlorine and it becomes an irritant. It also stinks.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that about chlorine, but I did some research and the CDC had an article about respiratory illnesses due to the gas created by the mix or chlorine and urine or for that matter any acid liquid especially in indoor pools. I know I've nearly chocked myself at indoor hotel pools, just assumed they put too much chlorine in. I don't imagine it is as big of a problem outdoors, but still the idea of swimming where I know people have peed is a bit gross. On the same subject I saw an explanation of how new water less urinals work. They claim also that the chlorine in the water used to rinse urinals is actually the cause for odor at urinals and being urine is sterile it doesn't need to be rinsed anyway. All that's required is to seal the trap with a thick blue liquid which allows urine to pass through without allowing sewer gas to escape.

Thanks for the info, but we seemed to have came to a family compromise over the year. I still get after my daughter or anyone else I think is peeing in the pool as I think it's gross and now as you say, unhealthy. As for the boys, while I feared they'd be thrown out for peeing in the showers, I did witness 2 life guards doings so at the waterpark as well. Since I've seen evidence of neighborhood boys having peed in dressing stalls at are apartments outdoor pool and walked in on my husband doing the same. I was venting my frustration to my mom the next morning and she replied, "oh, boys will be boys, dear," just as my dad walked in. Dad commented, "what did they do this time?" Being a bit embarrassed I tried to just drop the subject, but mom explained, "oh she's afraid the boys will get in trouble for peeing in the lockers." Dad looked surprised, and repeated, "in the lockers, yeah I'm sure they will." Mom corrected herself and said, "I meant to say in the locker room, not the lockers."Dads serious look disappeared as he said, "oh, well that's different, if they're just going on the floor." I commented, "well yes, but on walls too." I was so totally shocked when dad explained, "well it depends upon where you are honey, in no one's near the floor is fine in a big room, but when other guys are near it's better to hit a wall." "Really," I said, "what about the restroom dad?" As he walked away dad remarked, "yeah okay, like any guys gonna run to the restroom." After that I've totally thrown in the towel on that one.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

Claudia Chapman said:


> Many people think that the caustic odor you encounter at a public pool is the chlorine. Not quite accurate. Chlorine is essentially odorless.


Not according to every bottle of bleach I've ever owned nor the bleach solution my kid's preschool used nor the bleach solutions I've encountered at dishwashing stations. You should stop spreading lies.

For the record, as someone who has been to the wastewater treatment plants for two cities (one in Oregon, one in Indiana), I guarantee that the water from the shower goes to the same place as the water from the toilets. So as long as urine is washed down the drain, it's fine. But no, they shouldn't be peeing in a dry shower.


----------



## moominmamma (Jul 5, 2003)

SecondtimeMama said:


> Not according to every bottle of bleach I've ever owned


Yes, I totally agree. Chlorine isn't odourless; that's a ridiculous claim.

However, there is a easily demonstrated (and dangerous!) reaction that occurs between ammonia and bleach that people who are cleaning with a mishmash of cleaning solutions occasionally experience. It produces chloramine gas which is volatile and toxic. Since there is ammonia in human urine, and most pools use bleach to keep bacterial load down, chloramine is produced when people urinate in pools, and it is indeed thought to be primarily responsible for eye irritation and the stronger smells that are present in heavily used indoor pools.

Miranda


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

SecondtimeMama said:


> Not according to every bottle of bleach I've ever owned nor the bleach solution my kid's preschool used nor the bleach solutions I've encountered at dishwashing stations. You should stop spreading lies.>>
> 
> The diluted chlorine in a pool is essentially odorless. I could have been more precise in my phrasing.
> 
> ...


----------



## timmysmom (Feb 4, 2014)

moominmamma said:


> Yes, I totally agree. Chlorine isn't odourless; that's a ridiculous claim.
> 
> However, there is a easily demonstrated (and dangerous!) reaction that occurs between ammonia and bleach that people who are cleaning with a mishmash of cleaning solutions occasionally experience. It produces chloramine gas which is volatile and toxic. Since there is ammonia in human urine, and most pools use bleach to keep bacterial load down, chloramine is produced when people urinate in pools, and it is indeed thought to be primarily responsible for eye irritation and the stronger smells that are present in heavily used indoor pools.
> 
> Miranda


I know from experience that mixing chlorine and ammonia based cleaners can be toxic!!! I know also from having pets to never use chlorine bleach to clean urine stains, it leaves a more toxic odor than before. Always use hydrogen peroxide, it actually neutralizes the urine smell and is completely safe. Also I know these OXY cleaners are used in the locker rooms at the YMCA for the same reason, no offensive odors or reactions.

It's not easy for moms dragging kids around pools and waterparks all day. Some have family facilities but most don't and many like our YMCA are designed poorly. Your choice is to take the boys into the womens room or walk the boys into the men. I've tried both and encountered the same problem. Upon entering from pool is an open shower area where we've encountered either nude men or nude women showering, neither happy to see me or my son. The men seem to less bothered than the women, so we usually go there. After the showers you walk through the dressing area and around a corner into the restroom area.

Once as we walked in 2 old guys were showering at the first showers one each side and both urinating into the drain between them, basically blocking our path. At that point I told my son to just pee into the drain as well and excused myself around the corner. On another day when we walked in the showers were empty, but we heard a group of teenage boys inside the dressing area, Rather than walk in on them I again let Timmy pee there over the drain. As he did the group of boys started walking into the showers, all in swimsuits. I apologized for my son and told them we'd just be a minute. A couple boys turned on the showers, but most of them after noticing me stepped back into a corner or just turned away from me, but all began peeing in various places, despite my presence. Since then I just step inside with the boys and let them relieve themselves right there, believe me, all the guys do it!


----------

